# Harbor Freight 7-ton Splitter Video/Review



## Bster13 (Feb 2, 2013)

I picked it up today. As far as I can tell, it's the same thing as the ~$500+ 7 ton Pow'R'kraft/Woodeze model, except it is missing some of the side cladding, it has a different engagement handle, and it's cheaper! 

What tipped me off that this was a 2-speed splitter (even though it was not advertised as such) was this video:


You can see how his back hand is manuvering the engagement handle and varying the speed. Without that, I would go nuts waiting for the splitter when it is applying all 7 tons of force.

So far so good... I split my gnarly stuff I had left over today:


The stuff I was splitting was way over the recommended 10.5in diameter stuff, but I was really quite satisfied it. It got through all the knots except for the most major one or two. I had this type of wood I can't identify, but my splitting ax would just bounce and bounce off it.....finally after many weekends of splitting my hand, my hands had had enough. They were sore I think from the shock (when u swing that ax, if the wood doesn't budge, the force has to go somewhere), though my bad was fine.

The HF 7-ton splitter is one sale, then I applied the 20% HF coupon and off we went!

 BTW.... it's too heavy for all but the NFL Linebacker types to put in and out of a truck. Would of been nice if I could bring it to a friend's house to help in splitting, but it's heavy. Though two people can easily do it (I did it with my Fiancee).


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree. I have the 7-ton PowR'Kraft and have examined the Harbor Freight model several times in the store. The HF lacks the side cladding, but has much better wheels. If mine dies before I do, I'll replace it with the HF.

P.S.  Don't get me wrong, I really like the PowR'Kraft.  It's just that the HF appears to be the same unit for less money.

P.P.S. TMI: "Though two people can easily do it (I did it with my Fiancee)."


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 3, 2013)

That looks like the $200 6 ton unit that grossmans used to sell.  It is a great little tool.


Matt


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 3, 2013)

$200 would of been great (not sure how they arrive at 5-6-7 ton ratings).

Today I went through all the knotty oak and maple I had from 4.5 cords of wood I had set aside over time.  You definitely need a certain level of skill to attack the weirdo stuff, but it'll get there slicing off piece by piece.  So far so good!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting. 
A friend of mine had an insert and flue installed by an outfit last fall, and they had some deal on that offered an electric splitter as a bonus package as part of the stove deal.  he happen to come by my place just after he picked it up, so we took it out of the box and tried it on some of the wood I had on hand. I think it was rated at only 5 tons. but it had no problem splitting the type of wood I usually burn. An electric splitter is probably all I would ever need if the time ever comes that I need hydraulics.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 3, 2013)

The only complaint I have about electric is its slow.   

Matt


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 3, 2013)

No problem for me...I'm just as slow as the splitter.


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 3, 2013)

Splitting with a Fiskars X27 was definitely faster with straight grained wood....but it hurt my hands so bad when I contacted with stuff that was slightly twisted/tough and I was left swinging over and over.  

I am happy to say, that in two days I went through a bunch of new wood and more importantly my wood lot no longer looks like a graveyard of twisted chunks I could not split by hand.


----------



## HDRock (Feb 5, 2013)

I like my HF 7 ton I picked up a couple of months ago paid $340 out the door.
I did the research before I bought it , and found on this site that it had two speeds.
Most of the time you don't have to run it full cycle except with the elm, then you need a block behind the chunk to. get er done
I have busted up, up to 22 inch oak, I got the batch of elm I had, split up with it also, although I had to get innovative and it was tricky
It takes care of the knotty stuff and crotches


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Exactly my findings. 

Oh... BTW, the HF sales people will try to sell you a 1 or 2 yr warranty, stating that it only has a 90 day one.  But... if you read the manual it's 1yr for consumers and only 90 days for commercial outfits.



HDRock said:


> I like my HF 7 ton I picked up a couple of months ago paid $340 out the door.
> I did the research before I bought it , and found on this site that it had to speeds.
> Most of the time you don't have to run it full cycle except with the elm, then you need a block behind the chunk to. get er done
> I have busted up, up to 22 inch oak, I got the batch of elm I had, split up with it also, although I had to get innovative and it was tricky
> It takes care of the knotty stuff and crotches


----------



## HDRock (Feb 5, 2013)

Bster13 said:


> Exactly my findings.
> 
> Oh... BTW, the HF sales people will try to sell you a 1 or 2 yr warranty, stating that it only has a 90 day one. But... if you read the manual it's 1yr for consumers and only 90 days for commercial outfits.


Never tried pushing button with my foot  but I will


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 5, 2013)

The HF model weighs close to 200 lbs. vs. only about 100 lbs. for comparable Lowe's, HD versions. That's a big difference in weight but I wonder if it makes any difference in performance? I notice that almost all of these 5 - 7 ton electric models have virtually the same specs - 2 HP motor, cycle time, size of log that can be split, etc... The biggest difference is that the hydraulic fluid capacity of the HF unit calls for 1.7 gallons vs. only 0.7 gallons in the other units. I'm guessing that this must be what makes it a 7 ton instead of a 5 ton.


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Re: foot... I changed my style.  I now just sit on a stool and use either my foot or hand to operate the safety switch and the other hand for the handle to modulate speed.  Works much better for me.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 5, 2013)

My 7-ton PowR'Kraft unit has a 1.7 gallon capacity and weighs 172 pounds. Another reason I suspect they are the same splitter, with some cosmetic differences.


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 5, 2013)

The HF unit is heavy, but less heavy that the woodeze/powrkraft ones.

But yeah, I'm not educated enough to know how they get to their ton ratings.


----------



## HDRock (Feb 5, 2013)

I figured if I really wanted to take it to a wood lot , I could, just roll it up my trailer ramp,roll in the generator N go


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 5, 2013)

two people can pick it up (I'm 34 years old).  But do that on the regular would give me problems.  The wheels are better on the HF though.  Not highway rated, but great for around the yard and wider stance.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 5, 2013)

Bster13 said:


> The HF unit is heavy, but less heavy that the woodeze/powrkraft ones.
> 
> But yeah, I'm not educated enough to know how they get to their ton ratings.


 
The HF site only shows a shipping weight (184 pounds).  This puts it very close to the splitter-only weight of the PowR'Kraft at 172 pounds.


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe I'll weigh mine tonight... u weigh yours?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 5, 2013)

Bster13 said:


> two people can pick it up (I'm 34 years old). But do that on the regular would give me problems. The wheels are better on the HF though. Not highway rated, but great for around the yard and wider stance.


 
Yes, I've had to strap my PowR'Kraft to a dolly to move it around my rocky yard at the cabin. From looking at them in the store, I think the HF wheels would do a lot better. I do like the side guards on my model better, though, than the exposed rods on the HF. Six of one, half dozen of the other...take your pick. Can't weigh mine tonight, as it's 3 hours away at the cabin, so I'll go with the manual's spec of 172 pounds.


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 5, 2013)

I was looking hard at the Task Force 5 ton splitter available at Lowe's for $319.00 as it has gotten generally good, positive reviews. I came upon this thread and decided to go and look at the HF 7 ton splitter in person and compare it to the Task Force. I did that earlier today and am now convinced to get the HF model. It seems to be very solidly built - almost overbuilt in some respects compared to the 5 ton units. It's on sale for $399.00 and with the 20% coupon, I can get it for the same price as the Task Force model - $319.00.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 5, 2013)

There are some good YouTube videos of both the WoodEze and PowR'Kraft splitters.  Since they seem to be virtual clones of the HF model (or vice versa), you may want to watch them for an idea of what you get for your money.


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Agreed, I just searched for "7 ton splitter" and away I went!


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 5, 2013)

DanCorcoran said:


> There are some good YouTube videos of both the WoodEze and PowR'Kraft splitters. Since they seem to be virtual clones of the HF model (or vice versa), you may want to watch them for an idea of what you get for your money.


 
Thanks - I've been looking at Youtube vid's of these 5 - 7 ton splitters and most seem to work pretty well if used as intended. Definitely leaning towards the HF 7 ton as it seems to offer the biggest bang for the buck - especially at the discounted price.


----------



## HDRock (Feb 5, 2013)

FrankMA said:


> I was looking hard at the Task Force 5 ton splitter available at Lowe's for $319.00 as it has gotten generally good, positive reviews. I came upon this thread and decided to go and look at the HF 7 ton splitter in person and compare it to the Task Force. I did that earlier today and am now convinced to get the HF model. It seems to be very solidly built - almost overbuilt in some respects compared to the 5 ton units. It's on sale for $399.00 and with the 20% coupon, I can get it for the same price as the Task Force model - $319.00.


 
Here is a 20% coupon to print


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 6, 2013)

Just measured the HF splitter on my bathroom scale: 154.6 lbs.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's not too bad at all. One person can load it in and out of the truck without too much trouble.

My splitter is about 300lbs and I get it on my trailer myself... and I've got 3 bad discs in my back.


----------



## n6crv (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the Task Force 5 ton splitter from Lowe's, One thing I noticed when you were getting into some hard to split wood the splitter did not release the ram by itself. Looks like it kept trying to split. If I get into a hard piece the ram will auto release and I need to so start over. Is that just a diffrence between the two? Also have found if the front wedge end is up just a little it works better. I use mine on the ground and can push the handle with my knee and then push the button with hand. Also found DO NOT stand in front of it. Was splitting some Ash and it was working hard when it shot the splits right out the front. Sure hurts the knees of who ever is helping.
Don


----------



## nate379 (Feb 7, 2013)

I used one for a while, I pulled out the hand switch and changed to a foot switch.


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 7, 2013)

As long as your hand is on the handle advancing the sled, the HF splitter will keep charging forward and then eventually throw a circuit breaker if it gets a piece that is too touch.  It will only pull back when you take your hand off.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 7, 2013)

Bster13 said:


> As long as your hand is on the handle advancing the sled, the HF splitter will keep charging forward and then eventually throw a circuit breaker if it gets a piece that is too touch. It will only pull back when you take your hand off.


 
"...and then eventually throw a circuit breaker"...or blow a seal.  The instructions say not to let it stall for more than 5 seconds.  I don't wait that long, I just back off and give it another shot.


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 7, 2013)

DanCorcoran said:


> "...and then eventually throw a circuit breaker"...or blow a seal. The instructions say not to let it stall for more than 5 seconds. I don't wait that long, I just back off and give it another shot.


 
That is excellent advice!


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well yeah, if u just let it sit there u're looking for trouble, but no, it does not auto return.


----------



## HDRock (Feb 7, 2013)

Bster13 said:


> Well yeah, if u just let it sit there u're looking for trouble, but no, it does not auto return.


 
If yours does NOT auto return , something is wrong cuz, mine does ,and it should.
YA if it doesn't start to split don't wait, let off n reposition the wood


----------



## Bster13 (Feb 7, 2013)

Why is your's right and mine wrong?  Haha.

It only returns the piston when you let go of the handle.  Even if you let go of the safety button, thus turning off the electric motor, but still have the handle engaged, it will hold the piston right there.  Works for me.


----------



## HDRock (Feb 7, 2013)

Bster13 said:


> Why is your's right and mine wrong? Haha.
> 
> It only returns the piston when you let go of the handle. Even if you let go of the safety button, thus turning off the electric motor, but still have the handle engaged, it will hold the piston right there. Works for me.


 
I Misunderstood , I thought you let go of handle and it did not return
I guess I'm reading to fast


----------



## HDRock (Feb 7, 2013)

The size of the tires are a plus for the HF splitter,they roll over all the bark and little chunks laying around in my splitting area


----------



## Vincent (Feb 10, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Here is a 20% coupon to print
> 
> View attachment 92339


Thanks for the coupon. I copied it and drove a hour to buy the 7 ton splitter.  I bought the extra1 year warranty for $49. Dam thing is heavy.


----------



## HDRock (Feb 10, 2013)

Vincent said:


> Thanks for the coupon. I copied it and drove a hour to buy the 7 ton splitter. I bought the extra1 year warranty for $49. Dam thing is heavy.


 
That's GREAT man, I'm really glad someone used it.
Dam thing _*is*_ heavy  I just drove around to the back yard, pulled it onto the back deck , and put it together right there ,rolled it off to the wood n fired it up.
As a mater if fact ,Split some with mine today.
Don't forget to open the bleed valve to run it


----------



## samhoff2 (Mar 19, 2013)

I need a little help.  I have one of these, and have used it, but not much (about 9 months old), and the other day I had a log that it couldn't split, and it ran about 3-5 seconds, and then stopped.  It blew a fuse.  The piston retracted all the way.  I reset the fuse.  Then I tried to get it to go, and it makes the noise like it should be doing something, but nothing happens for about 3 seconds, then the fuse blows again.  Help please?  I'm sure there's a dial (or did someone say "seal"?  Where?  How please?)...

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## HDRock (Mar 20, 2013)

U did have the bleed screw open right ?
Did U try pushing the button and letting the motor run for a bit, with out cycling it??
Did U push the lever half way down or all the way ??


----------



## HDRock (Mar 20, 2013)

You should post a new thread,more people will look at it,   title something like, Help splitter ram won't move


----------



## slindo (Mar 22, 2013)

Any idea what amps it draws? HF is not real good about giving basic info like that.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 22, 2013)

slindo said:


> Any idea what amps it draws? HF is not real good about giving basic info like that.


 
Right in the manual. No load is 5.6 amps.

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/97000-97999/97113.pdf


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 22, 2013)

Startup surge must be more, no?  I'll have to see if my Harbor Freight 2 stroke generator can run my Harbor Freight electric splitter.    I know it doesn't run my electric saw.

Wow, I can't believe it's been 6.5 years ago:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/harbor-freight-electric-splitter-item-93815-0vga.3157/#post-3157


----------



## slindo (Mar 22, 2013)

I guess HF never figured that someone might want to run one of them loaded.

Has anyone measured the full load amps on one of these, or run one off an inverter or smallish generator?

Oh, hey, I just found the numbers in Velvetfoot's 2006 screed - 17 amps startup and 11 full load. 




BrotherBart said:


> Right in the manual. No load is 5.6 amps.
> 
> http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/97000-97999/97113.pdf


----------

